# General Car Insurance Question...



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Long story short, I got a conviction for going through a red light (doh) a couple of months back. And not told the insurance company yet (doh)

But anyway, i was interested to see how much the 3 points would wreck my insurance so I got a fresh quote for my current car - with my current insurer - with the points added.....and its £20 cheaper PER month!!

So basically my querie is, can I ring the insurance company tomorrow and expect to get such a price when I inform them of my points, or will it not be that cheap until I renew (feburary)?

insurance is so confusing 

Thanks


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I got 3 points at Xmas, told my insurance company and they said it wouldnt affect my policy, but anymore points would put the premium up.

It's re-newal time at the end of the month so we'll see...


----------



## jaygtr32 (Jun 19, 2007)

*insurance quiery ....*

ive just bought a skyline gts t r33 , but on the log book it says its a skyline gtr . ive got it insured as a gtr 33 . would i get paid out for a gtr33 if anything happened to it . does any one no why its a gtr on the log book .:blahblah:


----------



## jaygtr32 (Jun 19, 2007)

*insurance quiery*

just bought a skyline gts t r33 ,and it says its a gtr on the log book .i had to insure it as a gtr33 . would i get paid out for a gtr33 if anything happened . and why is it a gtr on the log book ??????


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

You'll find that points normally only affect the policy when you renew.

Dan.


----------

